# Swan hunt summary



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

It seems to me that the swan hunt this year was a pretty good one. Post up your photos and stories of this years hunts.

I shot mine swan on Dec. 6th at the Ambassador Duck club hunting with my next door neighbor. A young bird that decoyed in right before shooting time closed.









My dad shot his on Dec. 11th out at Farmington Bay. The swans were thick that day and he dropped his with one big shot as it came into the decoys.









I know several collars were shot this year as well. Let see the photos and hear the stories!


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

This is karma for you guys. After looking at the photo I recognized you and your father. Why, because you guys picked me up in your boat while I was walking back to the parking lot a couple weeks ago. I had a drake Canvasback, and I think your nephew was with you, as well. Anyways thanks for the ride. Doing kind things looked like it paid off nicely. Karma is on your side. Very nice Swans. Congrats to you both


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is my swan story.

















UNSUCCESSFUL.


But did take two guys out for there swans and they messed it up. but o well.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I got to witness a first time hunter harvest his first swan in the last minute of the last day of the hunt! Pretty cool deal. Went out a couple other times and luck was not on our side. I did not draw a tag, but a friend from work did. He missed out on the first two months of the season, due to an impromptu deployment with the Navy, by the time he got back we had missed the really big push.
Always next year.

Later,
Kev


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont have a story of me killing a swan because i missed the entry!! BUT i did get to witness jeff's dad pound his swan, it was awesome watching that thing crash in the decoys! Put a big smile on my face!! Oh and i did get to watch dustin bring a couple of kids out and had a swan probably 25 yards out over the decoys but the kid just couldnt connect. Good times, thanks guys!


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

@dkhntrdstn
an adventure that will be passed down for many generations


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it was about the same as every year. What do you guys think about trying to push the idea of getting the swan hunt to start later and end later. Start it at the end of october and end december 31st, or start it the first week in November. The swans dont get here until november any way. I save my tag every year until the last weekend, trying to find a collared bird, but never do. I have seen several either after I have killed one or after the hunt is over, usually after the hunt is over. So whats your opinion on getting later dates on them? Or am I just thinking to far out side the box on this one? Any body ever kill one in the first of October?


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

most swans you see after the hunt are heading back to breeding grounds (swan day) after a deep freeze like we had the last couple of years (thnaksgiving) they will move out. They dont migrate until the first week of november so making the season later will have the same results unless the season goes into feb. november is the time to shoot them well thats my .02 anyways


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

this swan is at the taxidermist. i am really looking forward to getting it back. had a ton of swans fly over us this day. i shot it out of the first flock. sat back and snapped photos of the rest of them. if the sun would have been out i would have had some awesome photos of swans in flight. anyhow lots of fun to see these dance the funky chicken in the air. even got the kill shot on video!



















other visitors to our ice hole that day.
these two hens swam in the deeks for about an hour or so. even got a pic of me standing next to the water with them just right at home.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I mean the swan hunt. The next 3 weeks are the best. I dont think their heading back right now. Maybe in feb or march they are. What would it hurt to set the hunt back 2 weeks maybe three?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dark_cloud said:


> I think it was about the same as every year. What do you guys think about trying to push the idea of getting the swan hunt to start later and end later. Start it at the end of october and end december 31st, or start it the first week in November. The swans dont get here until november any way. I save my tag every year until the last weekend, trying to find a collared bird, but never do. I have seen several either after I have killed one or after the hunt is over, usually after the hunt is over. So whats your opinion on getting later dates on them? Or am I just thinking to far out side the box on this one? Any body ever kill one in the first of October?


I don't know if I would ever say that it wont change but it would take a lot to get dates and limits changed. The DWR gets a lot of pressure from the Audubon society and other environmental groups to stop the hunt all together. The reason the season stops when it does is to reduce the number of Trumpeter swan that are harvested. They migrate south later in the year. I talked to Tom Aldridge about it for a few minutes this summer and he basically said that we are very lucky to have a swan hunt in this state and he doesn't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

spot on Jeff! i talked with bob barret about the same thing as well. we are truly fortunate to have swan hunt. lots of pressure from outside the hunting community to shut it down. lets not rock the boat on this one.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

There is a lawsuit filed nearly every year, most not making it anywhere, for Utah to stop the swan hunt. #1 reason (as cited above) potential harvest of migrating Trumperter swans. Trumps have more body mass and tend to migrate later, thus the early closer for Tundra swans.

I have to agree with the above mentioned... I think it's best let that sleeping dog lie, and count our blessings that we have a hunt at all.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Just another note, the reason you have to take you swan in to get it check within 72 hours of harvest is if more then 10 trumperters are havested in a season, they will close the season. I asked about this when I took my swan in to get check and they said that the most trumperters to be harvested in one year (so far) is two. Since they are endangered, it is a lot of ammo for those that want to stop this hunt.

There are lot of people that put in for this hunt and don't ever go out hunting. If they draw a tag, then they feel they have saved the life of a swan.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well put Jeff.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jason411 said:


> I dont have a story of me killing a swan because i missed the entry!! BUT i did get to witness jeff's dad pound his swan, it was awesome watching that thing crash in the decoys! Put a big smile on my face!! Oh and i did get to watch dustin bring a couple of kids out and had a swan probably 25 yards out over the decoys but the kid just couldnt connect. Good times, thanks guys!


Jason your welcome. it a cool site seeing them big birds come in to decoys feet down. I got those same people out again a couple weeks ago and had the same thing happen. but no shots was fired.By the way it was the first time those guys had swan decoy. they usefully pass shoot them.I think I got them hooked on decoying them now.Im pretty sure I will start getting phone calls from them when they draw tags and im alright with that. :mrgreen:



climberike said:


> @dkhntrdstn
> an adventure that will be passed down for many generations


What do you mean on this ?That the kid will pass it on down to ?


----------



## earlybird (Sep 25, 2010)

[attachment=0:miv8evf5]swan.jpg[/attachment:miv8evf5]
My first draw...my first day out...just getting to my spot we found this swan and a jouvenile crippled...i shot and tagged this one...wanted to shoot the other but was unsure if that was legal...got to my spot and set out my two swan dekes and some ducks...had three other opportunities with swans in the dekes within two hours...so cool to talk to these giants as they slowly make their way in...
During those two hours we alsoo listened as the clowns to the east of us emptied three or four boxes of shells, unloading at every flock of swans that passed within 500 yards over head...pretty clear where the cripples came from...seems more and more often I am disappointed in what other people in this sport feel is acceptable. Quite frankly, it makes me sick to know that when these giant birds decoy so readily, there are still lazy slobs out there who feel it nessasary to wound as many as possible...later when I reported my swan I was amazed to see that the DWR casually asks you to report how many you wounded...as if it is expected...pathetic! End of sermon...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a beauty (and your first) earlybird!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

those are really nice pics! i think next year im gonna try and get a swan tag. beautiful birds!


----------



## Mr_D (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is another picture of my swan, taken on November 23rd.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

here a few picture of the swans I help people get. sure wish I had a tag this year..









neck callor

















cool lookin foot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics everyone, really nice!


----------

